# Mykes's Sketchbook 2.0 {56k warning)



## Myke (Oct 5, 2010)

nothing new here. Just putting my sketchbook back up to try to get drawing more. Nothing new for now, just omitted some rough sketches here and there. I removed my sketchbook previously because I was going to sell all of my drawings to a tattoo flash website who would resell them for me and I would get a cut. I ended up getting cold feet and backed down because the cut they would have given me was really low.

Oh And By the way...This shit is sometimes NSFW. You have been warned.
*EDIT*
okay so after GBAtemp got hacked all my links were messed up There's a good 70 pix on this post alone...I tried to fix them but then the forum straight up deleted them...sooo here is the link to the album of my sketches. it's set to private
http://s204.beta.photobucket.com/user/pencilflow/library/drawings#
the password is: gbatemp

To see new pix always go to the end of the thread. I just add posts with the pix as I go. I never update this first post.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 5, 2010)

Marry me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











So... speechless... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT: O_O..... NOOOOOO, I made my 2,000th post here


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 5, 2010)

Those are the most awesome drawings I've ever seen!
But, maybe you could put the NSFW ones in spoilers? Or put NSFW in the title?


----------



## sstomouth (Oct 5, 2010)

Put the spoilers in NSFW drawings.


----------



## Myke (Oct 5, 2010)

alright edited with spoilers. thanks.


----------



## Snorlax (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow.
You're amazing- and that's an understatement.

I envy your skills greatly.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 6, 2010)

wow .

are you a tattoo artist of any kind ?


----------



## Myke (Oct 6, 2010)

yep Tattooing's my living.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, I can definitely see you as a tattoo artist. Not many people are imaginative and versatile enough for the profession, and you, sir, deliver both qualities in spades!


----------



## Myke (Oct 9, 2010)

quickie tattoo I just did


----------



## Zarcon (Oct 9, 2010)

Myke, I love your art, but each time I click on this thread I have to wait for all the images to finish loading so I can scroll without the page freaking out. XD
Ideally you throw everyhing but the latest in one huge spoiler tag for quick loading.

But otherwise,


----------



## Myke (Oct 9, 2010)

good call I will do that


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 9, 2010)

You're TOTALLY awsome.















Just mentioning.


----------



## Myke (Oct 10, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> You're TOTALLY awsome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol thanks! =)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 10, 2010)

Serious talent you got there. Keep it up and improve more!


----------



## Myke (Oct 11, 2010)

quickie rose on the dude that got the anchor that i posted a couple of days ago...which was the same time he got that anchor....guess he didn't get enough.


----------



## Myke (Oct 17, 2010)

progress shot. this is just the outline (doh)


----------



## Myke (Oct 18, 2010)

shirt competition entries (whatever happened to that?)


----------



## Myke (Oct 24, 2010)

freshly done pinup. she's tiny. only 2 1/2' inches tall. 
Drawing:




tattoo:






Kanji and storm design for a client's arm...The guy is super cool, IMO his idea is kinda dumb, tried convincing him to get something else, but he won't budge. I gotta get paid somehow in the end...





angel staircase for a nice girl. The piece is 2 feet tall. it's going from the side of her knee up to just under her armpit.


----------



## Bulit (Oct 24, 2010)

Some of your sketches are... quite disturbing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But you're still a great artist.


----------



## Myke (Oct 24, 2010)

lol yeah I know, don't worry you're not offending anyone. And thanks for the compliment =)


----------



## Myke (Oct 25, 2010)

Armband Coverup
Before:
The skull that's already tattooed wasn't done by me. The red skulls are drawn on his arm with red ballpoint pen. 





After:


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 25, 2010)

Are those your arms or your customer's?


----------



## Myke (Oct 25, 2010)

customer


----------



## playallday (Oct 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Myke (Oct 25, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Add a NSFW warning.




it's spoilered.....my god people, grow up, they are just drawings. IF they were photographs I would understand. plus what's the point of putting NSFW if most poeple on here aren't even old enough for work.... Plus if you are going to censor people, then you might as well not even bother having an art section. Art and censorship don't mix sometimes. 
I will spoiler my shit but don't make me censure it or warn people. it is what it is either take it or leave it. Is Michelangelo's david NSFW because it has a penis? NO! Is Francisco Goya's "Saturn Devouring his Son" NSFW because saturn is depicted eating the face off of the lifeless body of his son? I THINK NOT!  this shit isn't even censured in a middle school level. So what's the fucking difference? It was okay for them to do it because they are now recognized as art Masters, and I'm a no one? Art is art. If you get offended tough shit, dont' bitch at me about it. It's what I do and it's what I will always do. Take my shit down if you like but don't tell an artist to censure him or herself. that's just plain idiotic.
one more "add a NSFW warning" and I'm taking my shit down for good. It's probably better that way anyway. I should be posting this  somewhere else.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 25, 2010)

You just killed my computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, nice sketches.


----------



## playallday (Oct 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Myke (Oct 26, 2010)

alright fine I'll add it. Sorry I overreacted. I haven't had a cigarette in a while. been smoking for 13 years, trying to quit. I have been a little "on edge". in these last couple of days none of my coworkers have been able to stand me at work. I have been a complete dick.


----------



## playallday (Oct 26, 2010)

.


----------



## pikachu945 (Oct 26, 2010)

jaw drops....all of these are awesome!!!


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 26, 2010)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing!

Myke, do you do graphic/logo design? If so, PM me.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I know who I'm going to when/if ever I want to get a tattoo


----------



## Myke (Oct 28, 2010)

as always thanks for the compliments.

Today's work. Just another coverup. man I wish I had time to draw my own stuff again sometime soon. Tired of just doing really basic shit. 
Before:




After:


----------



## Myke (Oct 29, 2010)

Study Sketch for a piece I Will be painting live at the How The Grouch Stole Christmas Hip Hop show on December 14 here in Sacramento. The artist list is The Grouch, Brother Ali, Eligh and Los Rakas
It's going to be on 18X24 tone paper with color charcoal and ink. Just practicing for the piece. The show is about 5 to 6 hours.I should be on stage with a couple of co workers. 
IF you wanna go to the show, as of now it's going to be at the Empire Events Center in Sacramento. It might get moved as the guy who's setting the whole thing up claims there is no venue for it yet. But If you look at Brother Ali's concert dates it says the empire events center on December 14th. wish me luck! =)


----------



## Myke (Oct 30, 2010)

Just a little phoenix I did on a forearm. I'm pissed I did a half sleeve coverup of a scorpion in black and grey that looked fierce and I forgot to take a picture.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 30, 2010)

Thats a lot of quality and detail i love it especially the way most the pictures don;t need color.


----------



## Myke (Oct 31, 2010)

here's the test run for that piece for the show.
18X24 chalk pastel and ink on tone paper.




took me about 5 and a half hours I need to shoot for 4. By 4 hours it looked practically finished though so 
I guess the point would get through anyway.


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool.  You're good.


----------



## Myke (Nov 4, 2010)

Spoiler










study for a potential pinup.


----------



## Myke (Nov 7, 2010)

Coverup Today

From this:






To This:





On Both sides (both are coverups both are letters under):


----------



## Myke (Nov 11, 2010)

Scketches for a couple of clients. WIll have the finished lineart on here whenever I finish it.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 11, 2010)

Uber drawings man


----------



## Myke (Nov 12, 2010)

colored and lined


----------



## Myke (Nov 17, 2010)

value study for client's rib piece





WIP pen and ink. 25 hours in so far.  sorry for bad pic my camera doesn't take them very well.





details:


----------



## Myke (Nov 19, 2010)

did this just now on a coworker. Slow day. I have never used a round shader before so I wanted to try. 
The two bubbles on the bottom right are there because it's a though bubble connecting to a tattoo my mentor did.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 25, 2010)

Really like your shit man. I guess what I've been told is true and I'm the wrong side of the Atlantic for decent tats.


----------



## Myke (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks cwstjdenobs, IF you are ever in the area I would be glad to tattoo you. Somehow I doubt you will ever be around here though with you Being in the UK

entry for Scott-105's christmas contest.


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 27, 2010)

Your clean lines make me all kinds of jealous.


----------



## Myke (Nov 27, 2010)

colors in colored pencils


----------



## Myke (Nov 28, 2010)

zomg it's a zooombie.

Rough sketch for a client.


----------



## Myke (Nov 29, 2010)

progress of a rib tattoos





what's missing from it still:


----------



## Myke (Dec 8, 2010)

rough sketch of a client's puppy, mechazombified.


----------



## Myke (Dec 10, 2010)

another sketch for another client to tattoo.


----------



## Myke (Dec 11, 2010)

generic monarch for client




shouldn't even post but I guess I should to keep the timeline going.


----------



## [JUiCE] (Dec 12, 2010)

Daaaaamn, you have a very sick style man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really diggin it. I'm still having somewhat trouble with my own style, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Myke (Dec 12, 2010)

[JUiCE said:
			
		

> ]
> Daaaaamn, you have a very sick style man
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man.
Practice makes perfect right? keep drawing. style will come. Structure, rendering, proportions, perspective all help to form a style. just keep at it.


----------



## [JUiCE] (Dec 12, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> [JUiCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah man i totally get you. The problem i have is that I want to draw all sorts of stuff, and it sort of changes my style, and now that I see your style, regardless of the topic you're drawing, it still remains your style, so I've learned a few things by seeing your sick art man.


----------



## Myke (Dec 13, 2010)

[JUiCE said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I am the same way. I want to draw everything so I'm average at everything. I change styles as well, most of the stuff in here is tailored towards tattooing, but there's other stuff in here that's completely different as well.


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 17, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> [JUiCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you Tatted up yourself show us yours.


----------



## Myke (Dec 17, 2010)

mathyuowns said:
			
		

> Myke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha I don't have very many. I'm super picky and honestly I can't afford them (Ironic right?) 
but here they are:









this next one is actually the first tattoo I have ever done. it's just above my knee









I also have a little punk rock head and it says anarchy forever under it. It's tiny, on my chest and got it when I was 17. Crappy tattoo not worth showing.


----------



## Myke (Dec 18, 2010)

covering up '916' on his arm with a bigger 916.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 18, 2010)

Myke,you never fail to impress! Amazing, really amazing, I especially liked the robo-puppy sketch and Death Can Wait tattoo. Your style is really showing, and you're by no means average!


----------



## Myke (Dec 18, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Myke,you never fail to impress! Amazing, really amazing, I especially liked the robo-puppy sketch and Death Can Wait tattoo. Your style is really showing, and you're by no means average!



Hi Toni!!! long time no talk! and trust me....I'm average. Can't let myself get an ego and think I'm above average otherwise I will not improve. how you been?

EDIT: For everyone that has left a comment on here and I haven't replied, I'm not ignoring you. I really appreciate the comments (shit keep them coming!), It would take me a while to check on this topic and reply to every single comment. So I just want to say a big Thank you! to everyone. Happy hoildays peeps. I'll try to do some christmasy stuff for here but I'm not sure I'll be able to. I love xmas at gbatemp.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 18, 2010)

Myke, if that's what you need to hear to keep you improving, then you're average 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But overall looking, no man, you're very impressive, and your attitude is what sets you apart from the norm..constant will and desire to improve and work on your skills!
I've seen many people accepting their talent for granted, and not progressing even tho there is always room for improvement!

But really, don't let your ego gets best of you! You know better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm shitty as hell lately, lots of stuff kinda built up and hit me. Looking forward to the Christmas, hoping it'll get better form then on.
How are you buddy? I see drawing is top quality!


----------



## Myke (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been doing okay I suppose. I'm working at a new shop, it's a much smaller and newer shop, so it's REALLY REALLY slow. Trying to market myself around here to get more business, been taking money out of savings to cover the bills for the last 4 months because in the winter tattooing slows down like crazy. I just hope to be picking up soon so I can start saving my money again.

oh any I forgot to post this one. 
Sketch for a chick's outer arm sleeve




later!


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 18, 2010)

im, speechless  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nice drawing man


----------



## Myke (Dec 23, 2010)

my [K]WANZAAKAHMAS entry


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

You ,sir, are a bag of awesome.


----------



## Myke (Jan 10, 2011)

all sketches for clients.


----------



## Myke (Jan 14, 2011)

sketch for a collaboration with a graphic designer client/friend of mine


----------



## Myke (Jan 16, 2011)

finished skull for the collab. Now waiting to see what my friend does.


----------



## Myke (Feb 3, 2011)

k I think I'm done posting for quite a while. I hope you enjoyed my 2.0 segment of my sketchbook. Right now im setting stuff up for tshirt designs I will be selling soon, as well as getting my work organized for some sketchbooks I will be releasing. Also work is picking up again so I'm just too busy to maintain this. And on a lighter note someone totally copied one of my tattoos and tattooed it on someone else, which makes me not really want to post stuff up online any more. This is the fourth time this happened. 

anyway thanks for watching! I'm gonna go back to lurker mode until I get another bug up my ass to start posting art again, which after about 5 pages worth of posts, I will start getting paranoid yet again and will stop posting (this is my routine, it's already happened twice).


----------



## mameks (Feb 4, 2011)

Fuck me...you're seriously good Dx


----------



## Nujui (Feb 10, 2011)

You art is stupendousness! It may be a bit on the weird side, but still very well done.


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 10, 2011)

Aw, that's a shame. I always enjoy seeing what you post up here even if I don't comment on it.
I can only say "Dang, your stuff is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" so many times until it sounds artificial, even if it is true, haha.

Hope to see more stuff in a year or two then?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 1, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> colors in colored pencils


Wow, I love your drawing very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're very artistic and I'm half jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry for the late reply, I haven't notice this.


----------



## Myke (Mar 2, 2011)

lol no worries, I think I might start it up again.


----------



## Myke (Mar 2, 2011)

alright here's some more recent tattoo pix and a couple of drawings

tattoo flash sheets I'm working on









tattoos:

























see you around.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, you're really cool. I love it!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is all pretty impressive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
I need to start drawing again. I feel inspired.


----------



## Myke (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Mar 5, 2011)

Same as always, you're a great artist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all of your cool drawings!


----------



## wasim (Mar 17, 2011)

your drawing skills are awesome myke !!

i wish i could draw like u  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hardly drew this pic ( traced from the ds )
and it took almost 3 hours


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 17, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> your drawing skills are awesome myke !!
> 
> i wish i could draw like u
> 
> ...


You're good too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's his name?


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 17, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His name is Neku.


----------



## Myke (Mar 17, 2011)

gotta start somewhere, nice job wasim, even though it took you 3 hours and you copied from artwork, it shows that you are on the right track. lines are clean and gradations aren't choppy.


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks
but you could give us all some tips to improve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or show us some pics which we can start of with


----------



## Myke (Mar 18, 2011)

well anyone can ask away of they have questions, I'll give advice as much as I can. sometimes I pop into other threads here and there and if I find something useful to mention I will say it. it's far and rare, but if anyone asks me anything I will definitely answer.

so I finished designing the cover for my sketchbook which right now i'm only making 1 copy but if it all goes well I might start selling. 
it's 8X8 20 pages, hard cover
I'm not much of a photoshopper, I much prefer hand done stuff to digital, but I wanted it to look more up with the times. I know it's not crazy intricate (quite simple actually) but I really like the way it looks. 
here's the cover for it:


----------



## Myke (Mar 25, 2011)

well I figured I would post this in my sketchbook because even though it's not art per se, I still think it's artistic and I'm damn proud of it. 
Here's my arcade cabinet I built a couple of years ago. Took me around 6 months.
I started from this:




then mocked up a control panel like this:




I then bought these:




built the box of my control panel and cut the top part like this:




reprimed the whole arcade cabinet in black, then took apart the coin slots and cleaned and repainted everything like this:




then I started sketching the designs that I painted on the sides with white chalk like this:




I then painted said sides with enamel. I had red, yellow, blue, black, and white and mixed all my colors
and they look like this:




and this:




then I designed the control panel and put the whole thing together like this:




I then designed the marquee and tested the light I mounted behind it and it looked like this:




I then put the whole thing together and changed my boot screen, and it looked like this:




I do have a screen cover that doesn't show the border of my monitor or the inside of the cab, but I don't have a picture of it. it's a sheet of lexan where I spraypainted black around the panel. it's shiny from the viewer side. it looks clean as hell.
still love it to death. she's my non human baby. hope you like it! stop by and play a game sometime! it's only got like 200,000 games, and around 20,000 pinball tables. It doesn't show in the picture, but I got buttons on the sides of the cabinet for flippers and bumpers, as well as a button on the front of it for the ball plunger.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 25, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> well I figured I would post this in my sketchbook because even though it's not art per se, I still think it's artistic and I'm damn proud of it.
> *snip*


Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's awesome. If I'm in America then I'll play with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I don't know where you are, and please don't answer my question, it's too confidential. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm proud of you that you made that. It's super hard to do it, if you're gonna make me do it.


----------



## Myke (Apr 3, 2011)

shirt design in progress


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> shirt design in progress
> *snip*


Good luck on finishing that t-shirt design!


----------



## Myke (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks! Hey wasn't your name Gamerfan123?


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> thanks! Hey wasn't your name Gamerfan123?


Yup. I asked tj_cool to change my username into this.


----------



## Myke (Apr 9, 2011)

woot! my hardcover sketchbook came in the mail today. it's so shiny and sick looking.













now if I only knew how to get more printed and how to sell them.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 9, 2011)

You could find a private company to do that for you. That's what my school does when they make the designs of  all of our new planners.


----------



## Myke (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah I'm having a hard time finding one that's not overblown in their pricing. any online company I found I would have to charge a lot for it to make a minimum profit. it's not worth it.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 10, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> woot! my hardcover sketchbook came in the mail today. it's so shiny and sick looking.
> *snip*
> now if I only knew how to get more printed and how to sell them.


Wow. That's so cool.


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 10, 2011)

Your work is INCREDIBLE. I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep at it and you'll reach the top.


----------



## Masterpaul (May 1, 2011)

Dam thats awsome... serously considering making one for my self... how much do they cost?


----------



## Issac (May 1, 2011)

Wow! This is all incredible! Wish I could draw one 100th as good as you...
And if I lived near you, I'd kidnap you and make you draw a picture of my girlfriend hah ^^


----------



## Myke (May 2, 2011)

Masterpaul said:
			
		

> Dam thats awsome... serously considering making one for my self... how much do they cost?



I got the book from shutterfly, normally that book would cost 35$, but I had a coupon and it only cost me 10.

also thanks isaac for the compliment, as well as everyone else.


----------



## Dynastid (Oct 20, 2012)

All of these are _really amazing_! Wow, I hope to be as good as you someday! I'm nearly speechless.


----------



## Myke (Oct 21, 2012)

Dynastid said:


> All of these are _really amazing_! Wow, I hope to be as good as you someday! I'm nearly speechless.



aww thanks =) as you can see I kinda stopped updating it lol. I have a lot of new work, just been lazy I guess.


----------



## Myke (Dec 8, 2012)

ARG all my links on the first post got screwed up and I'm too lazy to fix them so I'm sorry you're just gonna have to click the urls individually.

anyway it's time for me to start this up again as I have been stagnating lately. Been working at home since may, made me not really want to do much. now I'm back in a shop so for motivation again I'm going to start posting
this is a small sample of the stuff I have been doing since I stopped posting here. pix and tattoos
spoiler one first


Spoiler




























progress:








mario world all drawn in sharpies prior to tattoo. I started drawing a LOT directly on people




























portrait of her dead husband:
















healed:




in progress:








healed:









and that's all she wrote for now. hopefully I'll get myself to get back at it again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have never been a fan of portrait tattoos (some variation on the uncanny valley being my main reasoning) but you are working on changing that Myke.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 8, 2012)

That Mario world Tattoo… my god it is amazing...


----------



## Myke (Dec 9, 2012)

just finished the drawing I'm about to tattoo this. will post pic of the outline when it's done.


----------



## Issac (Dec 9, 2012)

Myke, just rediscovered this.. and I must say DAAAAAAAAMN I like those heart things in red and grey (on the link you posted in the OP)... That's something I'd like to have in really high resolution as... computer brackground, vinyl stickers (my dad has machines and everything needed to make those), album art for my upcoming music project single thingy.. haha.. I fell in love with it!


----------



## Myke (Dec 9, 2012)

well that's lame. my client just told me he's on antibiotics so the tattoo part is off till he's done taking them and they are out of their system


----------



## Myke (Dec 11, 2012)

first session


----------



## Myke (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Myke (Dec 28, 2012)

not finished


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 30, 2012)

Im coming to you for a mario world/ mario galaxy tattoo, your work is astounding.


----------



## Myke (Jan 14, 2013)

me so lazy. been tattooing a lot, but nothing personal. At home I'm busy playing on the wiiu and my 3ds both new acquisitions. Here's some miiverse scribbles. got a request for them to be featured on a nintendo magazine. We shall see.


----------



## Myke (Jan 18, 2013)

WIP
this will be auctioned off with a bunch of other artworks at a local crab feed. proceeds of all art auctioned will go towards keeping the amsterdam tattoo museum from being shut down. now if I can only color it in time


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 23, 2013)

Its so nice to see someone who doesnt do the generic anime shit and call it art. Your truely talented man. But then again, your a tattoo artist so I suppose you kind of HAVE to be


----------



## Myke (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks dude =)


----------



## Myke (Dec 9, 2013)

some thingys:

2 sketches for a couple of clients:






random tattoo work:


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2013)

Great work as always Myke!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn Myke, that's some ridiculously awesome shit. 10/10


----------



## Myke (Feb 4, 2014)

thank you p1ngpong and tom =)
here, have some animals.









EDIT bummer I didn't realize I uploaded a tiny copy of this tattooed wolf. erg. oh well...
































and some rough sketches for clients













hey I'm also doing the members of the temp drawing thinggy. I can't promise I'll be promptly available, but if ya want me to draw you let me know and I'll try to accomodate. I'm trying to do stuff that's not tattoo/client work related just to do something more free.
peace.


----------



## Damian666 (Feb 4, 2014)

got that finised image of the Zelda one?

dying to see the end result


----------



## Myke (Feb 4, 2014)

no, he needs to come in to get it colored. It's probably going to be another 6 to 8 hours before it's done. Which means it's gonna be months before it's done lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2014)

I know I said it before but you are working on changing my opinions on portrait tattoos.

Nice animal pictures as well.


----------



## Myke (Feb 4, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I know I said it before but you are working on changing my opinions on portrait tattoos.
> 
> Nice animal pictures as well.


 
I love love love doing portraits, but I would never get one myself because I find them creepy lol.


----------



## Damian666 (Feb 4, 2014)

aw bummer, im sure that one is gonna pawn xd


----------



## Myke (Feb 7, 2014)

sometimes I draw the tattoo design directly on the  client with sharpies. this is what a design looks like done that way prior to it being tattooed. I like doing it this way because designs flow better on the body and I get to do mor e what I like to do since obviously it takes a lot of trust from the client to do this type of work. This client has been with me for a while and will be finishing up his arm pretty soon.


----------



## Damian666 (Feb 7, 2014)

epic xd

gets me wanting to go to the shop again to get a new tat


----------



## Myke (Feb 8, 2014)

design for a piece going on the side of her leg


----------



## Myke (Aug 3, 2016)

SO I'm still alive and kicking.
I never post as usual, I'm always the quiet one. I'm sure no one here even knows who I am any more, but old habits die hard.
lots has happened in 2 and a half years. New Kid, busier than ever. Still tattooing full time. Can't complain.
here's just a handful of the many projects Ive worked on.












































alright. that's all from me. See you in another 2 and a half years LOL!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2016)

I still remember.
I like the red and black one below the star wars one. The backpiece one early on is not quite my cup of tea but spectacular work never the less.


----------

